# 4 sweet kittens need homes!!



## Nala24 (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, so before reading please keep in mind I found the mother. She was a stray who kept coming to my yard for food. Its most likely someone dumped her, so I took her in.

I have 4 beautiful kittens that need homes! They are now 3 months (I can't seem to find homes for them + I don't trust these "no kill" shelters! one even admitted to me they kill in 72 hours  ) There are 3 gray (1 female, 2 males), and 1 black/brown tabby male. They are so sweet and playful. They are litter box trained and have received a first dose of front line. They are all ready to go!

If you live on Long Island or are in New York and are willing to travel for these guys, please let me know. I am located in Suffolk County and I want them to have a good life. Please PM me if interested. 

















(sorry about the big pictures!)


----------

